# IUI Questions



## penthac (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi All,

My wife and i have have just had our first treatment of IUI.  I wanted to ask a few questions really and see if people have had the same feelings that i have had.

My wife started taking the Clomid (no idea how to spell it   ), about 3 weeks ago now for a week.  I did not see much of a change in mood or anything that i was warned about in the meetings prior to starting treatment.  Last week we had to go and have a couple of scans, my wife has always had problems with cysts on her right ovary which means that this time we can only take the clomid drug and not the injections.  After another couple of days we where asked to go back for another scan to see if we could go ahead with the IUI this month or they where going to abort this session due to cyst again.

Thankfully this time they said that we could go ahead and take the last injections ready for the monday for the implant.  Since the implant my wifes mood has changed from being a calm person to someone that is angry all the time.  That is one of the reasons i joined this forum to see if this is a normal thing to happen.

Sorry if this sounds like i am rambling!  i also know that this is not so much a question but me getting some stuff out of my head.......

Simon


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Hi Simon
Do you mean insemination? Implantation is what happens to the egg 6 to 10 days after it's been fertilised (i.e. hopefully the day of your IUI). 

In any case, mood swings can be down to drugs or the stress of the whole thing. IUI can be a painful procedure and, personally, I felt miserable for a week after. But the closer you get to the testing date, the more hopeful you suddenly become. Has your wife been prescribed  progesterone? If so, that's a hormone released in pregnancy and we've all heard stories of hormonal pregnant women 

I'd recommend two things for you to help you both get through this difficult emotional time:

(1) Read up as much as you can on what the procedure actually is and what each stage involves; there is a great guide to IUI here. You will feel more involved and your wife will be grateful that someone else is there with her trying to decipher the huge amount of things to learn. You can discuss questions that you should ask your clinic together, ensure that one of you remembers to do so when you are there and generally feel more in control about the whole thing. 

(2) Do a few things that you know will make her smile. Or take her somewhere that will take her mind off it all. A picnic in the woods, a trip to the cinema, a walk in the fields, a surprise candle-lit dinner. Even if it's completely out of character, you just need to distract her from the depressing thoughts she is clearly having. She is more than likely to know that she is being moody and is getting annoyed at herself for no being able to stop it. 

If you had your insemination last Monday, the test date must be some time next week. You are half way there already. Good luck and let me know how you get on!


----------



## penthac (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

Yep i mean insemination, i get so confused with all the terms  

My wife has gone for the blood tests today, unfortunately i was unable to go with her this time.  She could not take the progesterone this time due to a cyst on her right ovary that has been causing complication all the way through this.  

The thing that i am trying very hard to help her with is trying to get her in to the mind set of everything is another step along a long path and with every step we get closer to the goal.  

The one thing that she is finding hard is the people and close friends around her getting pregnant, that is not to say that she is not happy for everyone of them, but she takes a hit to her emotions  every time, and when she is emotional already it just stacks up.

Sorry to waffle again.

Si


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Don't worry, you are not waffling. That is a very typical frame of mind -- I am the same. You get the sadness first and then the guilt about not being a 100% happy for them.  I am afraid that doesn't go away. Remember, you are addressing the problem by starting assisted conception, so it's a step in the right direction. Read up on everything you can do to improve you chances, here is a few to explore further: coffee, alcohol/smoking (both of you), soya, fresh pineapple, brazil nuts, choice of meat, deodorants, stress, exercise. You can get really carried away, so some moderation is needed  but you can feel like you are doing the best you can about it. And then hopefully feel a bit more positive. BTW, I don't think progesterone makes cysts worse, don't quote me on that, but I am pretty sure it's the oestrogen, which is used for the stimulating part of the IUI cycle. Clearly, more googling is needed or perhaps more questions to ask your doc.  The more you read, the easier the terminology gets and the whole thing becomes clearer. You should try the main IUI board -- people there are very supportive and knowledgable. It's also amazing to see how many couples (and sometimes singles) are going through the same thing.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Si,

What a lovely supportive partner you are...your wife is lucky to have you there, holding her hand and trying to get to grips with such a vast and medical jargon laden subject! Good luck to you both!
You should show her this...so she knows the efforts you are making...I am sure this will make her smile...to know you are holding her hand even more through this journey!

As far as I know, progesterone does not exacerbate ovarian cysts...I have been using this for past two months since m/c and all the research I have done indicates no contr-iindicators....you could try reading Dr John Lee's website....it answers alot of questions about pg....it is frequently given to help implantation after IUI and IVF treatment...to help the womb prepare a nice lining...and also to help prevent misscarriage....I have found it has helped address hormonal imbalance and it has HELPED me mood swings!

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## penthac (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Pricklyhedgehog,

Thank you, i just feel that it is part of my job to be there to support her.  Because lets face it, my part is fairly limited in the big scheme of what she actually has to go through.  

Si


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Simon

Just wanted to echo Pricklyhedgehog's comments in how lovely it is to read your post.

Hoping your dreams come true

Nicky


----------



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

Si,

I agree with the other girls, you sound like a very supportive husband! As far as the mood swings are concerned I know that I am horrible during the two week wait, my mind is going crazy think what if and what if not, am I doing something I shouldn't that could be putting it all in jeopardy. Its crazy! I agree that I also know that I am being horrible but I can't do anything to stop it which makes me more angry! My husband also tries to make me see that it is a positive step, but nothing can get me away from thinking that I'm coming to the end of a scary rope.  I think you are already doing this but lots of hugs, decaf tea and ignore the bad! 

I really hope this works for you.  

Anna.


----------



## penthac (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi All,

Thank you for all your kind words.  Being on this site and reading other bits and bobs, it makes me realise the amount of people that are going through this. 

To everyone reading this and to the people that have replied i wish you all the luck in the future and i really hope it works.

Si


----------

